#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Freebies & Perks >  > Free Course Crypto Class On The Road (Altcoins, Exchanges, Bullruns)

## harshanas

A nice peak into alternative cryptocurrencies and a brief explaination as to which of the thousands of alt coins show potential momentum for investing or trading.

*What You can learn?*

Understanding the current Crypto Market and invest smart


*What are the Requirements?*

You need to have a interest in Crypto Currency




> Link for the course - Click Here


*Some Udemy coupons expire within a day. If you like them, please enroll in them as quickly as possible*

----------

